
Steve Huffman - Lessons learned while at reddit.com - cosmok
http://www.slideshare.net/carsonified/steve-huffman-lessons-learned-while-at-redditcom
======
fdb
These slides are from the talk found here:
[http://carsonified.com/blog/dev/steve-huffman-on-lessons-
lea...](http://carsonified.com/blog/dev/steve-huffman-on-lessons-learned-at-
reddit/)

------
TheSOB88
I've never found slides useful without the actual _talk_ given with them. Even
the text would make this much more useful.

